
“The Commodore Story” Documentary Premieres 23 Feb 2018 - sohkamyung
https://hackaday.com/2018/02/23/the-commodore-story-premieres-february-23rd/
======
DerekL
I saw it last night at the CHM. There was also a screening at the museum at
Bletchley Park. Really entertaining, and I learned much. One interviewee
explained his labor-intensive method of pirating computer games.

I've never owned a Commodore 64. I was an Atari computer fanboy back then, and
I thought that the C-64 was junk in comparison. Now I see that it did have
some good features, especially the sound chip.

Later, I met a guy in high school who had a C-64 and gobs of pirated games on
floppies. Some memorable titles were Hover Bovver (a game about mowing lawns),
Paradroid (you are a robot that takes over a space station by mind controlling
other robots), and Ultima IV (I was fascinated that you could visit various
towns and talk to all these characters).

In 1988, I bought an Amiga 500.

~~~
sohkamyung
Glad you enjoyed the documentary.

"Hover Bovver" was a fun game by Jeff Minter of Llamasoft: I think my
favourite from him was "Revenge of the Mutant Camels".

Paradroid was another classic.

Another fun game for the C64 was "Impossible Mission" which can be played on
line at [1]. See [2] for instructions

[1] [http://impossible-mission.krissz.hu/](http://impossible-
mission.krissz.hu/)

[2]
[http://www.arcadedivision.com/classicgame39/platform/impossi...](http://www.arcadedivision.com/classicgame39/platform/impossible-
mission-c64.html)

